# 7th Annual Coyote Contest



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

We are putting the JMK Coyote Contest in Burns, Oregon again this year. Along with the money earnings, the first place team will take home a set of gold buckles. As the grand door prize we are giving away a Savage Predator in 6.5x284, you don't even have to kill a coyote to win this great prize. We've got some great sponsors and it should be another great turnout. Mark your calendars because your not going to wanna miss this contest. Visit our site at http://www.jmkcoyotehunt.com for all the details.


----------

